# what do you collect?



## Caroline (May 8, 2009)

I know lots of people collect things, so what does everyone here collect?

My collections are Russian Dolls, I got my first two sets from hubby when I was 21 because I'd always wanted some nesting dolls, and I collect clowns. The family joke is I started the day I got married, but my mum had been on holiday somewhere and they made glass clowns. Instead of brining back a stick of rock she bought back a clown for me and some bronze die cast pencil sharpners for hubby, who collects junk!


----------



## JohnForster (May 8, 2009)

My main collection is my First Day Covers.  Particularly Autographed.  I send them to the celebs and hope they send them back signed.  Just recently picked up the actress Sarah Miles, and the playwright Tom Stoppard.  

My incentive is that it will hopefully be a good pension fund.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 8, 2009)

i love to collect football programs and have quite a collection, including some liverpool and everton ones that are pre world war 2. also have a large collection of scottish football ones to.

my other things to collect are mainly military antiquities and also love to collect books.

i do have a large collection of weapons and all are very very expensive. i just had a samuri sword made from scratch for me and imported from japan


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 8, 2009)

I dont really collect anything as i dont like clutter.... i suppose the only things i have got rather alot of are books as i am an avid reader.


----------



## Steff (May 8, 2009)

i collect tatty bears


----------



## Corrine (May 12, 2009)

Gotta be ice buckets for me.  Bought one back from Kuala Lumpur once and also have a very nice Grolsch one.


----------



## Vanessa (May 12, 2009)

Cotton fabrics, threads and anything to do with sewing/patchwork/embroidery fights for space in my study/workroom with my book collection.  And it's the Malvern Quilt show this week ....


----------



## Tezzz (May 12, 2009)

Caroline said:


> I know lots of people collect things, so what does everyone here collect?



I collect complete football kits  (Shirts, shorts and socks)

I just like the colours and materials. 

I don't follow any of the teams as I have 53 kits to choose from


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2009)

I could say I collect everything, because I'm a terrible hoarder - can't throw anything away! But I suppose books are the main thing, as I have about 3,000 of them. 

When I was a kid I collected stamps and coins - the stamps because I liked the different languages on them and finding out the countries in an atlas, also the history behind them. I have, for example, an 800 million mark stamp from the days of German inflation in the 1930's. I gave up on the coins when decimalisation came in because you no longer found interesting old coins in your spare change any more!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 12, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I could say I collect everything, because I'm a terrible hoarder - can't throw anything away! But I suppose books are the main thing, as I have about 3,000 of them.
> 
> When I was a kid I collected stamps and coins - the stamps because I liked the different languages on them and finding out the countries in an atlas, also the history behind them. I have, for example, an 800 million mark stamp from the days of German inflation in the 1930's. I gave up on the coins when decimalisation came in because you no longer found interesting old coins in your spare change any more!



AHHH .... i could never live with you... no offence.... i hate clutter and the only things that take up major space in my house are books..... i love books!!!


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> AHHH .... i could never live with you... no offence.... i hate clutter and the only things that take up major space in my house are books..... i love books!!!



Most of my clutter is, in fact, books - I don't have enough bookcases!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 12, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Most of my clutter is, in fact, books - I don't have enough bookcases!



Oh...well i take back my previous statement then... lol....im the same i need an extra room just for all the books....


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 12, 2009)

Cigarette cards..


----------



## aymes (May 12, 2009)

shot glasses, I try to get one for every place I visit, never use them of course...


----------



## Caroline (May 13, 2009)

It's amazing how many people still collect things like cigarett cards, stamps and coins.

Do all the cigarett card collecters also collect other trade cards as well (like the ones that used to come in PG Tips tea)?

Hubby who is a hoarder (and drives me crazy with clutter) collects anything and everything too.


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 13, 2009)

Caroline said:


> It's amazing how many people still collect things like cigarette cards, stamps and coins.
> 
> Do all the cigarette card collectors also collect other trade cards as well *(like the ones that used to come in PG Tips tea)?*
> Hubby who is a hoarder (and drives me crazy with clutter) collects anything and everything too.



Well yes, after a fashion. If you buy job lots, you will end up with them. I have postcards, transfers....all sorts, but cigarette cards are the primary collection.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

i do have a thing for collecting football cards. have done it since i was little (i do both uk football and also the nfl cards to). also have a small collection of guinness items lol


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> i do have a thing for collecting football cards. have done it since i was little (i do both uk football and also the nfl cards to). also have a small collection of guinness items lol



I've got a complete set of Mexico 1970 World Cup cards! I also used to collect postcards as a kid - I liked to call myself a deltiologist! (There was a big thing on Blue Peter at the time about collecting postcards, that's where I learned the name)


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I've got a complete set of Mexico 1970 World Cup cards! I also used to collect postcards as a kid - I liked to call myself a deltiologist! (There was a big thing on Blue Peter at the time about collecting postcards, that's where I learned the name)



ive a complete set of every world cup and euro's since 1980. also have every nfl card since 1965 (lots of them are my dads). have the complete draft and every teams roster in my colection. also have some very rare cards that i would never even think of trading.

my uncle tommy loves to collect postcatds. loves the stamps on them to lol


----------



## MarcLister (May 15, 2009)

I suppose in a way I collect keyrings. Not as a collector but I like to have lots of things on my keys so I notice their absence if they fall out of my pocket.


----------



## Ellowyne (May 16, 2009)

*Ellowyne Wilde Dolls...Hence the name!*

I am mad, mad, mad about Ellowyne Wilde dolls and also Barbie 'Silkstone' dolls!! I have Appox 120 dolls in all, 27 of which are Ellowyne dolls. 

I'd say Ellowyne is my 'Spiritual' doll  I have a computer room which is more like my doll room full of dolls and Marilyn Monroe Memorobilia....yes, I love Marilyn too, I have over 100 books on her 

I think my obsession with dolls, but only particular dolls, is somewhat more complex emotionally as it would first appear....as to date though I am unsre exactly why it is that I collect so many dolls  I have in the past got into troble, financially, directly to do with spending too much money on dolls!! 

Anyone here have a collecting obsession that has ever....'Got out of hand?'

*Here is the Ellowyne Wilde site link, hope it works?: *

http://www.wildeimagination.com/c-5-my-catalog.aspx?st=79&

*Silkstone Dolls:*

http://www.barbiecollector.com/showcase/gallery.aspx?t=modern&y=silkstones


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 16, 2009)

Designed by renowned fashion doll artist and designer Robert Tonner, Ellowyne stands 16? from head to toe. Made of high-quality vinyl and hard plastic, she boasts 12-points of articulation, essential for unlimited posing possibilities. Hand-painted features, rooted saran hair, and designer outfits that use the highest quality fabrics and trims are the hallmarks of this temperamental girl.

With a personality as unique as her wardrobe, Ellowyne is definitely the newest doll with a mood.



Yep................your links worked, but they're still only dolls


----------



## Northerner (May 16, 2009)

Ellowyne said:


> I am mad, mad, mad about Ellowyne Wilde dolls and also Barbie 'Silkstone' dolls!! I have Appox 120 dolls in all, 27 of which are Ellowyne dolls. ...



They certainly look more interesting than the 'Sindy' dolls my sister had as a child - but, as you say, they're not cheap are they?

I like pigs. I used to visit the 'Pig and Poultry' Fair and pose as a pig farmer - it was funny talking to the reps who were trying to sell you eco-pig shelters and corkscrew-tipped catheters (don't ask!). When I decided to stop smoking years ago there was a shop that sold toy pigs for ?2. At the time that was the same price as a packet of cigarettes, so I decided to buy a pig each day instead of the cigarettes - I ended up with about 40 pigs! I just find them incredibly amusing creatures! I conned a publisher into sending me a trade magazine called 'International Pig Topics', which I always thought would be a good contender for Have I Got News For You's publication of the week, although 'Ostrich News' might have been an even better one - also picked up at the Pig and Poultry Fair!


----------



## Ellowyne (May 16, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Designed by renowned fashion doll artist and designer Robert Tonner, Ellowyne stands 16? from head to toe. Made of high-quality vinyl and hard plastic, she boasts 12-points of articulation, essential for unlimited posing possibilities. Hand-painted features, rooted saran hair, and designer outfits that use the highest quality fabrics and trims are the hallmarks of this temperamental girl.
> 
> With a personality as unique as her wardrobe, Ellowyne is definitely the newest doll with a mood.
> 
> ...





Glad they worked then!....Yes, they are 'Just Dolls!'....Like clothes are just clothes but some people spend loads on designer gear! Cars and the latest Gadgets are just that, computer games are just games....ect, ect, ect! But, to me, well, I am a collector of specific collectable dolls and they bring me great enjoyment  Yes, sometimes I do over spend on them especially if I am bidding on a particular one which is only a 250 LE world wide doll or something along them lines. In fact, the dolls are'nt so expensive themselves, it's just that you can only get certain one's direct from Wilde Imagination in the US, then the VAT and tax is just impossible when you ship them 
to the UK! I'd like to go into the subject of collecting in more depth as I think it is interesting, however, I don't think it's always appropriate to expose so much of oneself unless you are doing so with people you know well


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 17, 2009)

ive just thought of something that i collect apart from books...plecs.. ive got quite a few now.


----------



## sasha1 (May 17, 2009)

I seem to be collecting Buddha's at the mo, have quite a few, also just got a Quan Yin a female Buddha, she goddess of compassion and mercy.

Not intentionally collect jerks as exhusband and boyfriends..haha


----------



## katie (May 17, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Not intentionally collect jerks as exhusband and boyfriends..haha



haha i feel your pain


----------



## sasha1 (May 17, 2009)

You gotta smile though, bless they cant help it


----------



## ceara (May 17, 2009)

Collect model Napoleonic lead soldiers and refight battles from 1795 to 1815.

Ceara


----------



## mikep1979 (May 17, 2009)

katie said:


> haha i feel your pain





sasha1 said:


> You gotta smile though, bless they cant help it



were not all that bad you know!!!!!! lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 17, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> were not all that bad you know!!!!!! lol



ha yeah only some of you are


----------



## Caroline (May 18, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> I seem to be collecting Buddha's at the mo, have quite a few, also just got a Quan Yin a female Buddha, she goddess of compassion and mercy.
> 
> Not intentionally collect jerks as exhusband and boyfriends..haha



I have quite a few Buddhas too, dotted round the house. I even have half a dozen little ones on my desk at work. They remind me I should be nicer and  kinder to people...


----------



## katie (May 18, 2009)

I had a buddah called bob but my ex got full custody :'( hehe


----------



## Caroline (May 18, 2009)

katie said:


> I had a buddah called bob but my ex got full custody :'( hehe



One of my Buddhas is a set of nesting Buddhas (fits nicely with my collection of nesting dolls). My mum had to buy it for me (like she was forced or something?) because it reminded her of me. WHile I am rotund and smile a lot my boobs do NOT rest on my belly...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 18, 2009)

Caroline said:


> One of my Buddhas is a set of nesting Buddhas (fits nicely with my collection of nesting dolls). My mum had to buy it for me (like she was forced or something?) because it reminded her of me. WHile I am rotund and smile a lot my boobs do NOT rest on my belly...



ha ha thats cheered me up thanks lol


----------



## katie (May 18, 2009)

Caroline said:


> One of my Buddhas is a set of nesting Buddhas (fits nicely with my collection of nesting dolls). My mum had to buy it for me (like she was forced or something?) because it reminded her of me. WHile I am rotund and smile a lot my boobs do NOT rest on my belly...



hahahaha! very rude of your mum


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 18, 2009)

i used to collect beer mates when i was little...i blame that on my drink problems


----------



## Caroline (May 18, 2009)

katie said:


> hahahaha! very rude of your mum



Ever the lady my mum, she was trying to shock me into dieting, but it didn't work.


----------



## Northerner (May 18, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> i used to collect beer mates when i was little...i blame that on my drink problems



Slight typo there Phil?


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 18, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Slight typo there Phil?



OMG too funny!!!!!!!! well spotted! beer mates? hilarious!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 18, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> OMG too funny!!!!!!!! well spotted! beer mates? hilarious!



that'll be all that ale babe lol


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 18, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> that'll be all that ale babe lol



i dont think 10 pints a day is too much?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 18, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> i dont think 10 pints a day is too much?



oh is that ALL... i thought you said you drank... sorry my mistake..sissy lol


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 18, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> oh is that ALL... i thought you said you drank... sorry my mistake..sissy lol



I know, im a lightweight


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 18, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> I know, im a lightweight



oh ok...


----------



## sasha1 (May 18, 2009)

katie said:


> I had a buddah called bob but my ex got full custody :'( hehe



See what a jerk LOL

The ideal man is a Gingerbread man.. Why.. Because he looks sweet and cute.. But if he gives you any crap you can bite his head off... Haha


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 18, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> See what a jerk LOL
> 
> The ideal man is a Gingerbread man.. Why.. Because he looks sweet and cute.. But if he gives you any crap you can bite his head off... Haha



Hey.. not fair we're diabetic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caroline (May 18, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> i used to collect beer mates when i was little...i blame that on my drink problems



Boozom buddies?


----------



## sasha1 (May 18, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey.. not fair we're diabetic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sorry hun,

I made some for nathan, without sugar, and cut down massively on the syrup/treacle, added a few oats, and some dry fruit, they were quite nice.
Not to be eaten all the time, but a little treat now and again, all part of a healthy balanced diet.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 18, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Sorry hun,
> 
> I made some for nathan, without sugar, and cut down massively on the syrup/treacle, added a few oats, and some dry fruit, they were quite nice.
> Not to be eaten all the time, but a little treat now and again, all part of a healthy balanced diet.



Mmm they sound lovely.... will you adopt me please?


----------



## litto-miss-loz (May 19, 2009)

steff09 said:


> i collect tatty bears



I have quite a few tatty bears  love them.

I used to collect bouncy balls when i was younger, still got a box full of them somewhere and i also liked to collect keyrings. If i see a really nice keyring that i like i will still buy it and add it on hehe awww lol


----------

